# No hope for FIFA



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Even after sepp was arrested by Swiss police for corruption, FIFA seems to be  incapable of cleaning  its own house --

A New York University law professor who resigned his post on a FIFA governance committee in May has filed an ethics complaint against FIFA’s top leadership, he said Wednesday. In it, he claims FIFA’s president, Gianni Infantino, the president’s top deputy and other senior officials at world soccer’s governing body improperly intervened in their committee’s work to block scrutiny of senior soccer executives.

The complaint by the professor, Joseph Weiler, was revealed the same day the former chairman of FIFA’s governance committee, Miguel Maduro, told a British parliamentary hearing that Infantino; the FIFA secretary general, Fatma Samoura; and others tried to dissuade governance officials from blocking Russia’s deputy prime minister, Vitaly Mutko, from running for a position on the organization’s ruling council.

Weiler and three other members of Maduro’s committee resigned in May after Infantino fired Maduro — only eight months after hiring him.​
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/13/sports/soccer/fifa-gianni-infantino-ethics-complaint.html?ribbon-ad-idx=3&rref=sports/soccer&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Soccer&pgtype=article


----------

